# Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?



## Madcarp (6. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

in meinem Verein gibt es 3 Teiche. Bisher war es so, dass einer dieser Teiche nur für Vereinsmitglieder über 18 Jahren offen war ( Angelverbot für die Jugend). Nun wurde in einer Monatsversammlung beschlossen, dass unsere Jugendlichen auch an dem 2. Teich nicht mehr fischen dürfen. Dieser ist aber für Gastangler offen und man kann sich dafür Gastkarten holen. Nun bleibt der Jugend nur noch der kleinste Teich, welcher so gut wie nie befischt wird.
Da ich in der Jugendarbeit sehr aktiv bin nun meine Frage.
Ist dieses Vorgehen rechtens? Kann man da irgendwie gegen vorgehen? 
Immerhin sind es doch auch Vereinsmitglieder die Beiträge bezahlen, haben aber weniger Rechte als Gastangler? Muss so eine Entscheidung nicht auf einer Hauptversammlung getroffen werden?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## BronkoderBär (6. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Hey, 

kann imo nicht rechtens sein, da die Jugendlichen ja Beiträge unter der Voraussetzung abdrücken , dass sie da und da angeln dürfen.

Mal btw: was sind das für ***********?


----------



## Madcarp (6. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Begründung: Zahlen weniger und stören Gastangler....#d


----------



## jkc (6. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Hi, das muss nicht zwingend von der Jahreshauptversammlung beschlossen werden, da diese aber in aller Regel das stärkste Organ im Verein ist, kann diese den Vorstand zwingen, die Entscheidung wieder aufzuheben.

Blöde Regel übrigens. |uhoh:

Grüße JK


----------



## BronkoderBär (6. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Wie zahlen weniger?
Bei uns ist es so: jeder mit Fischereischein zahlt den gleichen Beitrag, Jugendliche mit Jugendfischereischein deutlich weniger.


----------



## Madcarp (6. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Erwachsene 100€ im Jahr und Jugend 30€. Haben aber auch strengste Fangbeschränkungen. Z.B. nur 1 Raubfisch im Jahr für die Jugend. 2 Raubfische für Erwachsene in der Woche.


----------



## BronkoderBär (6. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Auch wenn ein Jugendlicher mit 14 den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit hat nur 30€ ?


----------



## Madcarp (6. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Du meinst die Prüfung? Ja. Der volle Beitrag wird erst ab 18 fällig.


----------



## zokker (6. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Was sind das bloss für Zustände bei Euch. 
Dürfen Frauen und Rentner auch in allen Teichen angeln?


----------



## Kriech (6. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Ja


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snofla (6. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Wenn der Vorstand das nicht zurück nehmen will, Antrag zur nächsten GV stellen mit neuen Bedingungen für eure Jugendlichen (achte auf die fristgemäße Einreichung des Antrages)

schade das du als aktiver in der Jugendarbeit in deiner Arbeit so ausgebremst wirst


----------



## BronkoderBär (6. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Mir fehlen die Worte, was ist das für ein Mist?

Selbst wenn man die 100€ als Jugendlicher blechen will, darf man nicht?


----------



## zokker (6. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*



Kriech schrieb:


> Ja


Bist Du auch im dem Rattenverein?


----------



## Kriech (6. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Ja, "leider"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phirania (6. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Andere Vereine kämpfen um Jugendliche im Verein...
Der Eure,will sie wohl loswerden....#q#q#q
Sag nur,wenn möglich den Verein wechseln..|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Kriech (6. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Ich werde auf keinen fall aus dem Verein gehen, dann tue ich denen nur einen Gefallen... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (6. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*



Kriech schrieb:


> Ja, "leider"


Wander aus und komm zu uns nach MV.
Ich glaub ich würd ausflippen.


----------



## hermann 07 (6. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Hallo
Sicherlich wirst du nicht viel erreichen wenn du dich mit der Vorstandschaft aufgrund von Gesetzen anlegst.
Ich war auch mehrere jahre Jugendwart und kenne solche Probleme. Ich kenne aber auch viele Vereine in unserer Gegend 
die die Nachwuchsförderung lange vernachlässigt haben und heute auf Grund von Überalterung große Probleme haben ihre Vereinsarbeiten wie​Sanierungsarbeiten an den Gewässern, Vereinsheim, Bewirtung,  bei Veranstaltungen, Ämterbesetzung usw. zu bewältigen.
Da in Zukunft sowieso ein starker Rückgang der Jugend eintritt
und es die nächsten Jahren sicherlich nicht leichter für Angelvereine wird ( Mitgliederschwund, Pachterhöhungen, neue Naturschutzgesetze, teuere Besatzmaßnahmen usw...)   sollten wir von der Rheumatruppe
uns nicht den eigenen Ast absägen und die Jugend die meist
begeistert an der Vereinsarbeit teilnimmt durch Schikanen zu vertreiben.
Vielleicht bringt es mehr wenn du deiner Vorstandschaft diese
Aspekte einmal vor Augen hältst, denn es liegt sicher auch in ihrem Interesse das ihr Verein auch in Zukunft aktiv bleibt.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Madcarp (6. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

An den Beiträgen hat sich nichts geändert. 
Man will den Jungs nur das Leben schwer machen und wohl den Spaß am Hobby nehmen, einfach nur traurig...
Nach Außen heißt es "wir brauchen mehr Jugendliche".
Hatten bis letztes Jahr keine Jugend mehr, nun sind 6 neue beigetreten, die noch nicht mal oft am Wasser waren. Und dann so etwas.


----------



## BronkoderBär (6. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Wenn sich die Mehrheit erdreistet so abzustimmen muss man dem TE Glück, sehr viel Glück wünschen...


----------



## .Sebastian. (6. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Gilt das nicht schon als Diskriminierung?
Was hat das noch mit einem "Verein" zu tun?
Ich hoffe für die Jugend, dass der TE was bewirken kann. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## hermann 07 (6. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Als e.V. hat mann auch die Plicht Jugendarbeit zu fördern
findet sich unter dem Aspekt ... Gemeinnützigkeit...


----------



## BronkoderBär (6. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Eigentlich schon, aber dann kommen sie bestimmt mit dem geringen Jahresbeitrag, welcher aber wiederum überhauptkeine Grundlage hat. Angelscheininhaber ist Angelscheininhaber.


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Wie sieht das denn mit der Gemeinnützigkeit aus, wenn die Jugen 67% der Gewässer (und da sie nur am kleinsten Gewässer angeln dürfen also rein von der Wasserfläche ein noch höherer Prozentsatz) nicht beangeln darf?

Bei welcher Behörde könnte man denn da mal nachfragen? Denke mal, dass das Verbot schnell weg ist, wenn es heisst Teiche freigeben oder Vereinsstatus verlieren.


----------



## BronkoderBär (6. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Das ist ein sehr interessanter Ansatz.

Red nochmal mit diesen Hanswurschten, bei der nächsten Versammlung einfach mal aufstehn und drauf los, wenn nicht eingelenkt wird, Antrag auf Aberkennung des Vereinsstatus stellen.


----------



## thanatos (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Kenne das Problem auch m.E. ist daran nicht der inkompetente Vorstand schuld,sondern die Mitglieder die sich solche Unverschämtheiten gefallen lassen.


----------



## gdno (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

mal so ganz am Rande: wie hat der 
Vorstand diese Entscheidung begründet?
 Und ohne diese "Einschränkung" auch nur annähernd gutheißen zu wollen muss ich sagen: wenn ich sehe wie sich manche, und leider immer mehr, am Wasser allein gelassene, Jugendliche benehmen, auch und gerade älteren Mitgliedern gegenüber(Beschimpfungen, Steinewerfen und Gewaltandrohungen), könnte ich diese Maßnahme durchaus verstehen.
 Das Problem liegt aber wie gesagt nicht an der Jugend an sich sondern daran das die Kiddies von den Eltern oder anderen erfahrenen Anglern kaum noch an die Hand genommen werden und so weder vernünftiges Angeln noch ein entsprechendes Benehmen am Wasser erlernen dürfen.
 Des Öfteren musste ich z.B. schon erleben wie 14jährige "Frischlinge" am Wasser abgeladen wurden mit den Worten:"Wenne kein Bock mehr hass Ruf an, dann komm ich dich abholen. Und wag dich ja nich son ekligen Fisch mit nach Hause zu bringen." .......Was soll man da auch schon erwarten?

 Andersrum funktioniert das Beispiel allerdings auch, indem es in vielen Vereinen diese verbitterten und neidischen, ewig gestrigen und allwissenden, total verbohrten alten Tattergreise gibt die der Jugend von vornherein schon keine Chance geben und grundsätzlich der Meinung sind, die Jugend von heute tauge doch eh nix mehr.......deren höchstes gut die alltägliche Vereinsmeierei und Paragraphenreiterei ist.

 in diesem Sinne


----------



## Hecht32 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Wieviele Mitglieder hat den der "Verein" und wie ist das Altersgefüge? Wenn natürlich alle dort so steinzeitlich denken, dann gute Nacht!


----------



## fordfan1 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Mich würde da die andere Seite auch einmal interessieren,denn solche Verbote/Einschränkungen werden ja nicht aus Lust und Laune erlassen...


----------



## Kriech (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Ca. 50 Mitglieder - davon 6 jugendliche und dann ca 50%  im Rentenalter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hecht32 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Hört sich nicht gut an! Konfrontation bringt hier wahrscheinlich gar nichts. Der Jugendwart und die Jungfischer müssen sich so gut es geht einbringen. Die Mitglieder und die Vorstandschaft müssen von der Notwendigkeit einer guten Jugendarbeit überzeugt werden! Das könnte aber verdammt lange dauern.


----------



## zokker (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Aha, die Mitglieder müssen den Vorstand von einer Notwendigkeit überzeugen. Ist es nicht eigentlich so, das der Vorstand seine Beschlüsse vor den Mitgliedern begründen muß? Wenn er das nicht macht oder kann, nennt man das Diktatur.


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Seh ich genauso. Hier sind nicht die Jugendlichen in der "Bringschuld". Die sind Mitglied in einem Angelverein und möchten Angeln. 

Und meiner Meinung nach ist ein Angelverein für sowas da. Und nicht, das sich Jugendliche erst einmal die "Gunst" der Alten durch Gartenarbeiten und Auto waschen "verdienen" müssen.

Kann so eine Denkweise absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Leider scheint sowas aber mehr die Regel als Ausnahme in den Vorständen zu sein.

Ich kann den Betroffenen nur raten, sich zu erkundigen welches Amt (evtl. das für Soziales) in der Region für die Vereine zuständig ist und dort mal den Sachverhalt schildern. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das sowas im Sinne des Vereinsrecht ist. Vor allem wenn noch die Fangbegrenzung von 1em Raubfisch im Jahr dazu kommt.

Unternehmen können ja auch nicht alles in ihre AGB schreiben, was die so wollen. Genauso mit Mietverträgen. Und das hier scheint mir so ein Verein zu sein, wo durchaus mal ein "Amtsträger" dem Vorstand erklären sollte, das man nicht alles machen kann...

Dann soll so ein "Verein" gleich sagen, dass die keine Jugendlichen wollen.


----------



## fordfan1 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*



Madcarp schrieb:


> Begründung: stören Gastangler....#d




Genau wegen dieses Satzes wollte ich ja wissen was die andere Seite zu sagen hat,sowas kommt ja nicht von ungefähr...


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Wir ham um die 300 Mitglieder und davon sind 17 jungangler |bigeyes
Aber bei uns is es So - wir dürfen an allen erst ab 16 allein angeln, davor muss man auf eine gnädigen Angler warten der einen mitnimmt sonst zahlt man die Beiträge um sonst .


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Don-Machmut (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*



Madcarp schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> in meinem Verein gibt es 3 Teiche. Bisher war es so, dass einer dieser Teiche nur für Vereinsmitglieder über 18 Jahren offen war ( Angelverbot für die Jugend). Nun wurde in einer Monatsversammlung beschlossen, dass unsere Jugendlichen auch an dem 2. Teich nicht mehr fischen dürfen. Dieser ist aber für Gastangler offen und man kann sich dafür Gastkarten holen.



da stellt sich mir doch die frage ...welcher Vorstand ist den so blöde (sry) und schließt die eigene Jugend vom angeln aus #d#q#q und zieht dafür fremde vor |uhoh:

PS. da würde ich doch glatt den verein wechseln und mir was anderes suchen


----------



## wusel345 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Die ganze Regelung erschließt sich mir nicht. Wieso ist ein Teich/See nur für Angler über 18 Jahre offen? Wird da nackt geangelt oder werden dort irgendwelche geheimen Rituale abgehalten? Oder sind in dem Tümpel die Fische so groß und gefährlich, dass sie nur von "gestandenen Männern" gefangen werden können? 

Ein zweiter Teich nur für Gastangler? Wahrscheinlich mit einer Notbesetzung an Fisch. Gast soll bezahlen, aber nichts fangen. Das spült Geld in die Kasse. 

Ich verstehe diese Anordnungen nicht. Würde unser Verein solche konfusen Anordnungen bringen wäre der Mitgliederschwund gewaltig. Doch unsere "Führungsspitze" denkt mit und bevor die Verkalkung einsetzt werden Neuwahlen beantragt. Doch bis dahin ist es noch lange hin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Mich wundert manchmal gar nix mehr......


----------



## Honeyball (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Das sehe ich genauso wie Don-Machmut.
Jeder ist irgendwie mitverantwortlich für den Verein, den er sich ausgesucht hat. 
Leider ist es unmöglich zu beurteilen, was jetzt Sache ist, wer "schuld" ist und was man dagegen unternehmen kann bzw. sollte, solange hier nur eine (einseitige) Meinung gepostet ist und die Verursacher / Vorstand, wer auch immer, ihre Gründe nicht dargelegt haben.
Als Jugendwart oder Jugendlicher könnte man ja mal eine schriftliche Anfrage an den Vorsitzenden richten und nach den offiziellen Gründen für diese Entscheidung fragen.
Danach wäre es auch hier möglich, die Sache objektiver zu beurteilen.
Mich erinnert das hier an die Geschichte mit dem Hund, der ein kleines Mädchen anbellt und von einem Jugendlichen mit einem rumliegenden Stock vertrieben wird. Die einen schreiben: "Jugendlicher Held rettet kleines Mädchen vor bissigem Kampfhund", die anderen schreiben: "Jugendlicher Tierquäler geht mit Knüppel auf verspieltes Hündchen los." :m


----------



## Christian1987S (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Wäre für mich ein sofortiger Austritt aus dem Verein...
Wie affig is das bitte ?? 
Da hätte ich als Jugendlicher keinen Bock drauf und würde mir die 30€ im Jahr sparen oder sehen das ich ohne Verein klarkomme..


----------



## antonio (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*



Madcarp schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> in meinem Verein gibt es 3 Teiche. Bisher war es so, dass einer dieser Teiche nur für Vereinsmitglieder über 18 Jahren offen war ( Angelverbot für die Jugend). Nun wurde in einer Monatsversammlung beschlossen, dass unsere Jugendlichen auch an dem 2. Teich nicht mehr fischen dürfen. Dieser ist aber für Gastangler offen und man kann sich dafür Gastkarten holen. Nun bleibt der Jugend nur noch der kleinste Teich, welcher so gut wie nie befischt wird.
> Da ich in der Jugendarbeit sehr aktiv bin nun meine Frage.
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*



hermann 07 schrieb:


> Als e.V. hat mann auch die Plicht Jugendarbeit zu fördern
> findet sich unter dem Aspekt ... Gemeinnützigkeit...



e.v. hat nichts mit gemeinnützigkeit zu tun.
und auch als gemeinnütziger verein habe ich keine pflicht die jugendarbeit zu fördern, wenn es nicht in der satzung steht.

antonio


----------



## antonio (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn mit der Gemeinnützigkeit aus, wenn die Jugen 67% der Gewässer (und da sie nur am kleinsten Gewässer angeln dürfen also rein von der Wasserfläche ein noch höherer Prozentsatz) nicht beangeln darf?
> 
> Bei welcher Behörde könnte man denn da mal nachfragen? Denke mal, dass das Verbot schnell weg ist, wenn es heisst Teiche freigeben oder Vereinsstatus verlieren.



das muß keinen einfluß auf die gemeinnützigkeit haben, kann aber.
kommt drauf an auf grund welcher kriterien der satzung die gemeinnützigkeit erteilt wurde.
nachfragen kannst du da beim zuständigen finanzamt.


antonio


----------



## antonio (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*



Madcarp schrieb:


> An den Beiträgen hat sich nichts geändert.
> Man will den Jungs nur das Leben schwer machen und wohl den Spaß am Hobby nehmen, einfach nur traurig...
> Nach Außen heißt es "wir brauchen mehr Jugendliche".
> Hatten bis letztes Jahr keine Jugend mehr, nun sind 6 neue beigetreten, die noch nicht mal oft am Wasser waren. Und dann so etwas.



warum wurde denn so ein antrag überhaupt gestellt und warum wurde so abgestimmt?
irgendwie muß man das ja begründet haben.

antonio


----------



## namycasch (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Petri.

Also solch einen Verein braucht kein Mensch.

Die Jugend ausschließen? Hallo geht es noch!

Austreten und neuen Verein suchen.

Sollen die doch ihre 3 Pfützen selber befischen.

Wie sollten uns mal ein Beispiel an den Holländern nehmen.

Petri


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

du hast doch die Prüfung.
Also dann würde ich austreten, mir jeweils einen Tagesschein kaufen und an allen 3 Teichen angeln.
Ihr seid dort nicht willkommen. Also was wollt ihr dort? 


Scheixxxxx Verein


----------



## Heilbutt (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Einfach nur eine Frechheit, und dazu doch seeeehr kurzsichtig gedacht.... #d

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Schnürlwascher (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Ohne dem TE etwas unterstellen zu wollen: 
Ich denke mal, da steckt mehr dahinter! Grundlos werden Sie die Teiche wohl nicht für die Jugendlichen sperren. Die Begründung mit den Gastanglern ist auch sehr komisch.

Idealerweise löst man solche Problem mittels Kommunikation.

 Ihr habt bestimmt einen Jugendwart, der euch dabei unterstützen kann eine offene Diskussion mit dem Vorstand zu führen. Anzeigen o.ä. bringt euch auf lange Sicht bestimmt nicht weiter.


----------



## Sharpo (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Wenn Du das Problem mit Gesprächen nicht aus der Welt bekommst, nützt Dir eine Drohung mit Amtsgericht, Finanzamt und Anwalt auch nicht viel.
Die Jugendlichen werden wahrscheinlich wieder am Gewässer angeln dürfen aber es werden sich andere Nickligkeiten finden.
Wenn die euch da nicht haben wollen wird man Mittel und Wege finden.
Im Grunde nützt Dir da nicht mal ein Mitgliederbeschluss.
Wenn der Vorstand den Jugendlichen auf die Finger schaut müsst ihr euch schon zu 100% an die Fischereigesetze u. Verordnungen etc. halten.

Das gibt Stress im Verein und am Gewässer. Vorallem am gewässer muss man sich das als Jugendlicher nicht antun.

Wenn Gespräche nichts bringen:
Mitgliedschaft kündigen und versuchen andere Mitglieder auch zu einem Austritt zu bewegen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Moin,

Vor der Jahreshauptversammlung den Antrag stellen (Fristen beachten) , dass man für die Jugendlichen die Gewässer freigibt.

Die Mitgliederversammlung stimmt nach Diskussion dann ab.

So einfach ist das.

R.S.


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn Gespräche nichts bringen:
> Mitgliedschaft kündigen und versuchen andere Mitglieder auch zu einem Austritt zu bewegen.



Und versuchen das Gewässer selber zu pachten.


----------



## Kriech (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Gewässer sind Eigentum des Vereins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpo (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Vor der Jahreshauptversammlung den Antrag stellen (Fristen beachten) , dass man für die Jugendlichen die Gewässer freigibt.
> 
> ...




Ich glaube nicht mal das ein Beschluss notwendig ist.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein Ausschluss vom Gewässer mit dem Vereinsrecht vereinbar ist.
Aber die Stimmung vor Ort muss der TE abschätzen. 
Wenn der Verein keine Jugendlichen am Gewässer haben will sollte man austreten.
Es ist keinem damit geholfen wenn es am Gewässer zwischen Jugendlichen u. Erwachsenen Stress gibt.
Die Erwachsenen werden nach Fehlern bei den Jugendlichen suchen.
Miteinander Reden oder dem Verein die Kündigung übergeben und anschliessend dem Amtsgericht Meldung machen...vorausgesetzt es ist gegen das Vereinsrecht.

Die Lage im Verein muss aber der TE abschätzen.
Wenn der Verein in einem LFV ist, kann man sich noch an diesen wenden. 
(Sollte man auf jeden Fall machen)
Jeder LV hat einen Referenten für Jugendarbeit.


----------



## GeorgeB (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Ein Verein, der Jugendliche diskriminiert, und stattdessen lieber Geschäfte mit Gastkarten macht, ist schon ein sehr merkwürdiges Konstrukt. Da kann man die Gemeinnützigkeit schon mal hinterfragen, so sie denn überhaupt vorhanden ist. 

Ohne die Satzung zu kennen, kann man das allerdings schwerlich kommentieren. Schlechter Stil ist es allemal.

Sofern die beteiligten Herren Ausgewachsenen, denn von _Er_wachsenen kann man hier wohl kaum sprechen, sich gegen jede vernünftige Argumentation sperren, um ihre von ganzen 6 Jugendlichen "gefährdeten" Pfründe zu erhalten, stellt sich die Frage: Was sagt denn die Lokalpresse dazu?


----------



## zanderzone (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Ich habe mir nur die ersten drei Seiten durchgelsen? Willst du mich eigentlich verarschen?? Wenn das ein Beschluß in unser HV wäre, dann würde ich aufstehen und mal richtig einen vom Leder lassen! Diskriminierung ist ja noch nett ausgedrückt. Was sind da denn für Herren an der Spitze? Wer hat so einen Antrag gestellt? Das ist der größte Witz überhaupt. Ich kann verstehen, dass bei Jugendangelscheinen (Unter 14) Einschränkungen gemacht werden, aber doch nicht bei vollwertigen Mitgliedern! 
Was ist mit denn anderen Mitgliedern? Haben die keine Eier? Ich würde mir das auf keinen Fall gefallen lassen!!


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*



Madcarp schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> in meinem Verein gibt es 3 Teiche. Bisher war es so, dass einer dieser Teiche nur für Vereinsmitglieder über 18 Jahren offen war ( Angelverbot für die *Jugend*). *Nun wurde in einer Monatsversammlung* *beschlossen*, dass unsere Jugendlichen auch an dem 2. Teich nicht mehr fischen dürfen. Dieser ist aber für Gastangler offen und man kann sich dafür Gastkarten holen. *Nun bleibt der Jugend nur noch der kleinste Teich, welcher so gut wie nie befischt wird.*
> Da ich in der Jugendarbeit sehr aktiv bin nun meine Frage.
> ...




Moin,

ich habe noch ein paar Fragen - die Knackpunkte habe ich rot markiert.

Was bedeutet "unsere Jugend" ?

Wie *alt* sind die Kinder/Jugendlichen ?

Existieren *Fischereischeine* - oder nur *Jugendfischereischeine*?

Was bedeutet "Monatsversammlung" ? Außerordentliche *Versammlung aller Mitglieder* oder nur *Treffen des Vorstands?*

*Wer* hat somit überhaupt abgestimmt?

*Wer* hat den *Antrag gestellt* - oder wurde es *einfach so beschlossen?*

Nebenbei : wurde begründet, warum der kleinste Teich frei sein soll , warum wird denn da kaum geangelt?

Zu guter Letzt : gab es irgendwelche *negativen Geschichten in Zusammenhang mit den Jugendlichen?*

Ohne die andere Seite zu hören, klingt das für mich schon recht grenzwertig...

R.S.


----------



## Kriech (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Jugendliche zwischen 12-17 Jahre alt.... Diese dürfen auch nur unter Aufsicht von Erwachsenen mit Fischereischein angeln. Wir haben jeden Monat eine kleine Mitgliederversammlung. Der Antrag kam vom 1. Vorsitzenden... Und es ist nichts negatives von den Jugendlichen getan worden 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zanderzone (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Dann sieh ganz schnell zu, das du und die anderen (die noch Verstand haben) aus der Diktatur austreten!! Ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben!


----------



## Shortay (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

ich finds ja auch mega krass ! Austreten wird wohls beste sein.

Unglaublich was sich manche Vereine trauen. Find das echt Schade wo doch die Jugend die Zukunft vom Verein ist....


----------



## hesi01 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Genau das ist einer der Gründe, warum ich mich nie einen Anglerverein anschließen werde. Dieses Gemauschel der alteingesessenen und den Vorständen die selbstherrlich über alles Herrschen. Gerade die Jugend sollte gefördert werden, wieso werden die so beschränkt? Ich würde dagegen demonstrieren und die Vorstände auffordern ihren Platz freizumachen für neue Ideen, sprich neue Vorstände


----------



## Ural49 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Trauriger Verein. Würde ich im Leben nicht beitreten. Diskriminierung der Jugendlichen !


----------



## Tiger2000 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Das beste was du machen könntest wäre bei der nächsten versammlung aufstehen, ihnen deine meinung geigen und alle deren synapsen noch funktionieren auffordern dir zu folgen und den verein verlassen. wird jawohl noch andere gewässer geben ...


----------



## Aquarienfisch (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Ich habe mir nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen aber ich kommentiere einfach mal auch wenns schon geschrieben wurde..

Ich finde es einfach eine Pure Frechheit gegenüber den Jugendlichen, Vereine beklagen sich, weil immer weniger Jugendliche den Vereinen beitreten, da braucht man sich nicht zu wundern..
Die Kiddies dort fischen lassen wo evtl noch ein schlechter Fischbestand drinnen ist, damit sie ja alle die Lust daran verlieren und die Alten Ihre Ruhe haben, dass so etwas durchgeht |uhoh:

Als Jugendlicher würde ich den Verein verlassen, gleiches Anrecht für alle Mitglieder.. Was jedenfalls das vorliegendes Problem betrifft.
Alleine Angeln oder mit dem Boot raus ist wieder etwas anderes..

Bei der nächsten Versammlung würde ich all diejenigen, die diesen Schwachsinn eingeführt haben darauf ansprechen..Sollen doch die in dem See Angeln, bzw würde Sie fragen was die davon halten würden wenn Sie in der Situation der Kidz wären.

Meine Kinder würde ich aus dem Verein nehmen und zu einem Anderen tun, man muss doch denen die best Möglichen Voraussetzungen mitgeben..


----------



## GeorgeB (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Austreten liegt da sicherlich nahe. Andererseits überlässt man damit Geisterfahrern die Autobahn. Das kann es auf Dauer auch nicht sein.

Die Herren sollten schon ordentlich Gegenwind genießen. Sobald Jugendliche die Sportfischerprüfung gemacht haben, müssen sie alleine angeln dürfen. Dabei müssen sie die gleichen (Entnahme)Rechte haben wie jeder Erwachsene auch. Wer das anders sieht, ist auf dem Holzweg unterwegs. Und das muss man ihm klar machen.


----------



## Andal (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Ich kann nur empfehlen: Haltet durch und bewerbt euch dann um Ämter im Verein. Denn dann ist es an euch festzulgen, was die dann noch dürfen, die euch jetzt mit Beschränkungen schikanieren.

Frei nach dem Motto: Sei gut zu deinem Kind, es wird mal deinen Pflegeülatz aussuchen! :m


----------



## Black_Scorpion (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Hallo, 

also vorab, das beschriebene ist eine absolute Frechheit, für soetwas fehlt mir jegliches Verständnis. Allerdings seh ich das auch so wie einige meiner Vorredner - Konfrontation bringt an so einer Stelle gar nichts. Der Vorstand sitzt bei soetwas am längeren Hebel und bei 50% Rentenalter in einem Verein wird es schwer werden, eine Mehrheit bei einer Mitgliederversammlung zu erlangen!!! Das sollte man nicht vergessen. 

Trotzdem schön blöd von jedem Verein, so mit dem eigenen Nachwuchs umzugehen. Mein Verein hat die Jugendarbeit auch jahrelang vernachlässigt. Erst nachdem es 3-4 Jahre überhaupt keine Jugend mehr gab, wurde man wach und muss jetzt umso mehr um jeden Jugendlichen kämpfen. 

Fazit: Konfrontation bringt nix - versuchen der "normalen" Klärung ohne Gesetze  oder Vereinswechsel....


----------



## Blauzahn (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Servus,

vorab:
Solch ein Gebahren - so es sich genauso verhält wie beschrieben - ist über kuz oder lang, der Tod des Vereins.
Das klärt dann die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung des gemeinen, deutschen Anglers |wavey:.

Was ihr - ohne den biologischen Aspekt, welcher mit Wartezeit verbunden ist - tun könnt:
Schaut mal in die Satzung (vllt. kann man die auch irgendwo einsehen?), was da bei "Zweck und Aufgabe" und unter "Mitgliedschaft" geschrieben steht.
Da ergibt sich ggf. ein Ansatz, um diesem "Treiben" ein Ende zu machen.

Abendgruß


----------



## Hecht32 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Die Ratschläge wie:" aus dem Verein austreten oder Meinung geigen" sind ja verständlich. Wir wissen aber nicht ob die Jugendlichen wo anders fischen können oder dan überhaupt noch angeln dürfen!


----------



## gdno (8. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

mir fehlt immer noch eine konkrete Begründung für die Entscheidung, wenn´s wirklich nur eine Störung der Gastangler gewesen sein sollte ist die Sache einfach nur lächerlich.....


----------



## fordfan1 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*



gdno schrieb:


> mir fehlt immer noch eine konkrete Begründung für die Entscheidung



DITO |supergri


----------



## chester (8. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Was in solchen Fällen immer richtig Rabbatz macht ist ein Artikel im örtlichen Käseblatt a lá: So wird die Jungend beim ASV XY vergrault." Das bewirkt meistens Wunder.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Ja,

total verhärtete Fronten und keinerlei Zukunft für die Jugendlichen im Verein mehr.

Das kann man machen, wenn man seine Kündigung schon in den Briefkasten geworfen hat.

Bei einer Monatsversammlung immer wieder beantragen, beantragen, beantragen - und die Verantwortlichen klar um Stellungnahme ersuchen.

7 Jugendliche plus Jugendleiter plus Symphatisanten macht bei einem kleinen Verein ja schon etwas her.

Und die Anderen müssen mit guten Argumenten eben ( immer wieder penetrant )überzeugt werden.

Mehr bleibt da nicht !

R.S.


----------



## daci7 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich kann nur empfehlen: Haltet durch und bewerbt euch dann um Ämter im Verein. Denn dann ist es an euch festzulgen, was die dann noch dürfen, die euch jetzt mit Beschränkungen schikanieren.
> 
> Frei nach dem Motto: Sei gut zu deinem Kind, es wird mal deinen Pflegeülatz aussuchen! :m



Du meinst dann "Seniorenangeln" nurnoch in Begleitung von Jugendlichen oder jungen Erwachsenen? Strenge Entnahmerichtlinien für Angler über 65. Manche Gewässer generell für diese sperren? :m


----------



## Andal (8. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

So ungefähr... halt das homöopathische Prinzip. Gleiches mit Gleichem behandeln.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*



chester schrieb:


> Was in solchen Fällen immer richtig Rabbatz macht ist ein Artikel im örtlichen Käseblatt a lá: So wird die Jungend beim ASV XY vergrault." Das bewirkt meistens Wunder.



Vorsicht mit solchen Empfehlungen. Wenn der Vereinsvorsitzende Hardliner ist, erreicht der Jugendwart damit ganz schnell seinen Rauswurf aus dem Verein. 

 Grund: Vereinsschädigendes Verhalten. Steht in fast jeder Satzung.


----------



## zokker (8. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit solchen Empfehlungen. Wenn der Vereinsvorsitzende Hardliner ist, erreicht der Jugendwart damit ganz schnell seinen Rauswurf aus dem Verein.
> 
> Grund: Vereinsschädigendes Verhalten. Steht in fast jeder Satzung.


Ach das macht nix. Bin auch schon mal aus einem Angelverein geflogen, und bin jetzt darüber sehr glücklich.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Na ja, wenn in der Gegend genug Alternativen (auch an Gewässern - denn dann müssen evtl. Karten als freie Angler gekauft werden) vorhanden sind, macht das in der Tat nix.

Wenn das aber für die Jugendlichen im erträglichen Umkreis die einzige Angelmöglichkeit sein sollte, siehts da schon ne ganze Runde anders aus.

Da würde ich dann lieber versuchen, das Ganze vereinsintern zu lösen und die lokale Öffentlichkeit (inkl. Behörden) außen vor zu lassen.


----------



## Werner1 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

mich würde jetzt echt die Begründung dieser Entscheidung interessieren. Ohne diese ist es wirklich schwer die Situation zu bewerten und evtl. Tips zu geben.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Hezaru (8. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Ist sehr heftig.

Problem:
Kann in den Befugnissen der Vorstandschaft liegen (Satzung)
In Vereinen sind meisst nur Aktive Mitglieder (ohne Jugendgruppe) auf der JHV Stimmberechtigt. Die Jugendgruppe hat dann kein Mitspracherecht.
Ihr könnt entweder Austreten oder Durchhalten und später mal die Vorstandschaft übernehmen.
Wiso ein Verein so mit seiner Jugend umgeht bleibt mir aber ein Rätsel...


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Mir auch. Vor allem scheint ja zudem eine recht intensive Betreuung stattzufinden.

Somit kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Handvoll Youngster da unkontrolliert schwelgend wie die Axt im Walde abgeht und man Gewässer vor ihnen "schützen" muss.

Scheint eher ne Form von Neid zu sein - quasi Angst, dass die Jungs jemand anderem was wegfangen könnten. Hat da etwa jemand massiv Angst um seine Verklappungs-ReFos?

Ich frage mich, was so ein Verein überhaupt mit ner Jugendgruppe will - da sollen die doch gleich so ehrlich sein und das ganz abschaffen.

Die geschilderten Bedingungen empfinde ich als völlige Zumutung für die Jugendlichen. 

"Ein Raubfisch pro Jahr" - wenn also einer einen 12-cm-Barsch fängt, darf er das übrige Jahr lang nur noch stippen? Und wenn er Pech hat, fängt er diesen Barsch dann auch noch beim Stippen und darf dann gar nicht mehr spinnfischen? Wie soll da jemand was sinnvoll lernen?

Spaß am Angeln fördern sieht ganz anders aus. "Gerade so geduldet werden" läuft dem komplett entgegen.

Wenn keine Ausweichmöglichkeiten existieren, gibt man sich sowas aber halt trotzdem und "schluckt" auch super stiere Bedingungen (auch wenns einem gar nicht gefällt).

Da gilt halt: Besser so angeln als überhaupt nicht. Kenn ich genügend aus eigener Erfahrung - ich würde mir meine Gewässer auch niemals geben, wenns andere in erträglicher Nähe gäbe.

Da ist man sozusagen erpressbar - aber was will man machen. Ist in "Angelwüsten" halt so, muss man mit leben.

Falls die Jungs also auch in so ner Angelwüste wohnen sollten, bleibt ihnen wohl nichts anderes übrig, als das irgendwie vereinsintern hinzubiegen.

Da würde ich lieber die Eltern mit ins Boot holen - denn die dürften ja auch interessiert dran sein, dass ihr Nachwuchs für die bezahlte Kohle sinnvoll angeln darf.

Ein öffentlicher Groß-Riot mit Presse und Ämtern kann halt je nach Region auch zu regionaler Ächtung führen - per "Stammtischfunk" sind die "abschaffungswürdigen Revoluzzer" dann ganz schnell verschrieen und finden in 50 km Umkreis keinen Verein mehr (falls die übrigen Vereine ähnlich veranlagt/strukturiert sein sollten - das würde mich nicht unbedingt überraschen).

Wenn es da beispielsweise im Umkreis nur 3 Vereine geben sollte (die sozusagen die "Macht" über alle erreichbaren Gewässer haben), hat sich sowas ganz schnell. 

Da gibts dann auch keine Tages- oder Jahreskarten mehr für die dann nach Rauswurf freien Angler - einfach, weil die da überall auf die (wenn auch evtl. inoffizielle) Schwarze Liste kommen. Dann hats sichs schlichtweg im kompletten Umkreis ausgeangelt.

Und nicht jeder hat die Zeit und das Geld, immer wunder wie weit zu fahren - oder möchte halt auch mal öfters angeln als nur 2x pro Jahr im Urlaub.

Insofern denke ich, dass intelligent gestalteter Druck über die Eltern etc. deutlich sinnvoller ist. Wenn die mal kollektiv beim Vorstand aufschlagen, ist DER in Erklärungsnot.

Gewisse Diplomatie ist dann angebracht - seinen Standpunkt mit Nachdruck vertreten und keinesfalls kuschen, aber halt auch nicht so wüst vorgehen, so dass der Laden bei den "Altvorderen" sofort kategorisch dicht ist.

Da brauchts schon ein gewisses Fingerspitzengefühl für die, die man da vor sich hat. 

Der "Vorteil" dabei: Verknöcherte Steinzeituhus haben zumeist nicht sonderlich viel in der Birne und sind daher aufgrund ihrer überschaubaren Strukturiertheit einigermaßen leicht einzuschätzen. Dürfte sich also recht leicht herausfinden lassen, wie die so ticken. Und das gilt es dann nach Möglichkeit auszunutzen.


----------



## ulf (9. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Hallo

Ich hab mir das mal ganz durchgelesen und denke, daß nur Andals Vorschlag, das von innen zu ändern, Erfolg haben wird. Das dauert und ist wohl ein recht steiniger Weg, aber nur so geht's. Mit Vereinsrecht kann man da wenig machen, das sind zum allergrößten Teil irgendwelche soll/kann-Bstimmungen http://www.bmj.de/SharedDocs/Downloads/DE/Broschueren/DE/Leitfaden_Vereinsrecht.pdf?__blob=publicationFile .
Austreten wäre zwar eine Alternative, aber da kommt's drauf an ob es in "Jugend-kompatibler" Entfernung andere Vereine gibt. Einen Komplettaustritt der Jugen samt Jugenleitung/Jugendwart würde ich dann aber schon öffentlich machen.
Alles was man davor in die Öfentlichkeit zerrt halte ich eher für kontraproduktiv.

Gruß Ulf, der die Beschränkungen für die Jugend auch für eine Frechheit hält.


----------



## nostradamus (9. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

hi,

wir hatten/haben (?) auch besondere Regeln für Jugendliche und ich finde sie teils nicht schlecht! u.a. 

1. dürfen jugendliche (unter 16jährige) an unseren Teichen nicht alleine fischen. 
Begfründung: falls etwas passiert ist ein erwachsener da und kann helfen.

2. am größten teich, der auch abseits liegt dürfen jugendliche nur am we fischen und nur, wenn sich ein erwachsener auch am teich befindet.

in summe finde ich die regeln ok!

Fall
die argumentation ist lächerlich!

nosta


----------



## Mannheimer (9. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Warum sich ein Verein gegen die Jugend ausspricht und damit die Zukunft des Vereins in die Hände der vergreisenden Senioren legt ist mir ein Rätsel. Neue Mitglieder und vorallem die Jugend halten einen Verein am laufen. 
Rentner leisten zwar oft mehr Arbeitsstunden, jedoch ist dies auch ihrer verfügbaren Zeit zu schulden. 
In einigen Jahren, wenn die Alten zu alt sind um helfen zu können und der Verein zu Grunde geht weil keine Nachwuchs mehr da ist, dann wird man sich ärgern solche Regelungen geschaffen zu haben.

Wer nur erntet und nicht säht steht bald vor leerem Feld.

Die Lösung des Problems kann meiner Meinung nach nur durch Überzeugungsarbeit und Kompromisse gelöst werden. Da Jugendliche mit einem Jugenfischereischein sowieso nur in Begleitung eines volljährigen Fischereischeininhabers angeln dürfen wäre doch die Sorge des Benehmens geklärt. Alles weitere müsste man den Sorgen des Vorstandes anpassen.


Ich wünsche dem TE viel Erfolg.


----------



## Black_Scorpion (9. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*



Mannheimer schrieb:


> Rentner leisten zwar oft mehr Arbeitsstunden, jedoch ist dies auch ihrer verfügbaren Zeit zu schulden.



Das ist mal was neues - bei allen mir bekannten Angelvereinen sind Rentner von jeglichen Arbeitsstunden befreit und dürfen ohne jegliche Stunden an dem Vereinsgewässern angeln, für die "Nichtrentner" bis zu 24h leisten müssen. Inklusive Jugendliche!


----------



## Mannheimer (9. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*



Black_Scorpion schrieb:


> Das ist mal was neues - bei allen mir bekannten Angelvereinen sind Rentner von jeglichen Arbeitsstunden befreit und dürfen ohne jegliche Stunden an dem Vereinsgewässern angeln, für die "Nichtrentner" bis zu 24h leisten müssen. Inklusive Jugendliche!



Das Renter von Arbeitsstunden befreit sind kenne ich auch von manchen Vereinen. Dennoch ist es bei einigen Vereinen die ich kenne und zeim Teil auch Mitglied bin so, das die Renter quasi den Laden schmeißen und bei Fischerfesten und Fischessen dauert helfen. Ich sagte ja auch nicht, dass es immer so ist, sondern das es oft so ist. Ich hätte jedoch besser schreiben sollen "aus meiner Erfahrung heraus...".

LG Chris


----------



## Black_Scorpion (9. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

@ Mannheimer:

Passt schon! Ich bin auch in einem von Rentnern dominierten Verein wo es schon manchmal zu Reiberein der "Alteingesessenen" gegen die "Young Guns" (dazu möchte ich mich dann doch nochmal zählen... :q) gekommen ist. Und ich finde, ein Verein KANN nicht nur von einer Generation getragen werden - ist wie bei den Hechten - eine gesunde Alterstruktur ist wichtig! 

So long
Black


----------



## Brachsenfan (10. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Da muss ich Black_Scorpion jetzt echt mal recht geben.
 Wenn die "Alteingesessenen" immer auf ihrem Recht beharren und alles so bleiben soll, wie es früher bzw. immer schon war, wie soll sich denn dann ein Verein positiv entwickeln, gerade jetzt, wo uns Internet, Facebook und Co. sowieso schon unseren Nachwuchs "klauen".
 Jugendarbeit ist und bleibt in jedem Verein eine sehr wichtige, wenn nicht gar DIE wichtigste Angelegenheit und man fördert diese nicht gerade, indem man die Kids noch mehr einschränkt, wie sie es in den meisten Bundesländern eh schon sind!

 Hey ihr "Alten"!
 Übrigens, Ihr wahrt auch mal jung!

 Gruß
 Brachsenfan


----------



## Hecht32 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Genau das gleiche haben unsere "Alten" vor 30 Jahren auch gesagt! Demenz lässt Grüßen. 
Spaß bei Seite. Spätestens in 10 Jahren, wenn wichtige Posten zu vergeben sind, schreien genau die nach Engagierten Nachfolgern, die heute gehen die Jugendlichen sind!#q


----------



## zokker (10. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Ach ne diese Jugendlichen immer, wissen alles besser, ne ne ne.


----------



## Viking23779 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Angelverbot für Jugendliche Vereinsmitglieder?*

Ohne genaue Hintergründe kann man sowieso nur spekulieren. Einerseits kann ich den Vorstand verstehen wenn man manche Jugendliche sieht. Der Umgang mit Respekt vor der Natur, Jagd, Tier und älteren Generation ist unter jeglicher würde. Oftmals artet es in einem Saufgelagere aus und dann würde ich mich als Gastangler der in Ruhe einen Fisch fangen möchte auch stören. Wenn man dann vielleicht noch was sagt gibt ja nun schnell das eine Wort das andere und dann ist das Geschrei erst richtig groß. Wie wäre es erlaubniskarten für die Jugendlichen auszustellen die sie sich kostenfrei ausstellen lassen können? Wenn man weiß wer wann wo war ist das Verhalten gleich ein wenig eingebremst und nachvollziehbar mit wem es wann ein Problem gab. 3 Verstöße und 6 Monate pause an den Seen?


----------

